# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  Pathfinder: level 7 Half-Elf Warpriest of Calistria: Advice needed

## Nosta

I have the following list of feats I am taking

1. Weapon Finesse
1. Weapon Focus
3. Combat Reflexes
3. Whip Mastery
5. Slashing Grace
6. Improved Whip Mastery
6: Human FCB  
7: Wasp Familliar 

My question is what should I Take For the Extra feat I get at 6th level through my FCB

----------


## Kurald Galain

Taking Exotic Weapon Prof (Scorpion Whip) would allow you to damage enemies with armor, which whips otherwise don't do.

Since you've got a reach weapon and combat reflexes, a good combo is Dirty Fighting => Improved Trip => Greater Trip.

----------


## Thunder999

Whip Mastery already lets you damage anything (lethally) with a whip.

Working towards Greater Trip is an option, though Dirty Fighting has little immediate benefit and Greater Trip won't come online until 9th level.

Still, nothing particularly better comes to mind, can't do piranha strike with a whip, can't take anything that needs power attack, none of the other whip specific feats are good.

Oh, there's always vital strike, it's a much better feat when you don't actually have enough BAB to full attack.

----------


## DrMartin

how about Enforcer? with a whip you can deal non lethal on a whim, opens up your options. 

or Disruptive? you can take it with your bonus warpriest feat at 6th level, and leverages nicely your enormous reach.

----------


## Akal Saris

How about Deific Obedience, and then going into Evangelist? You'd lose 1 level of base progression but gain various benefits like more skill points.

----------


## Arkain

You may have blessings that would be nice for your allies, which could make Channeled Blessing a worthwhile investment. Bless Equipment offers much versatility and is the beginning of a good feat chain. You may have to change your feat order a bit, as these aren't combat feats, though.

----------


## Nosta

@ Kurald Galain well I figure that's what whip Mastery is for .
And Dirty Fighting is  on my short list. Like I like to grab Serpent Lash too at some point 

@ Thunder999 Ya I don't care if I deal a Bunch  of damage. I'd be happy with ok damge and being able to do various stuff with stuff with whip 

@ DrMartin well I would go Enforcer if I was planning a Magus (Not going to lie I've been thinking of switching it to magus) and going Rime/frost bite 

@ Akal Saris what would that feat give me.? I've never really understood stood it

@ Arkain ya I'll look in to those . Im not sure what Blessins I taking though.

----------


## Kurald Galain

> @ Kurald Galain well I figure that's what whip Mastery is for .


Fair point, I'd missed that one.

I do feel this build is way more effective as a Magus, using Frostbite + Rime Spell + Enforcer + Freezing Amp + Cruel weapon + Trip for a massive stack of debuffs. I'm not aware of any ways to get Frostbite on a warpriest, but an alternative would be to dip cleric (for Chaos domain, and any other domain with touch-range no-save debuffs) and use a conductive whip.

----------


## ciopo

deific obedience in a nutshell: do some kind of ritual everyday, if you do, you get some kind of bonus
at higher levle, you get some more bonuses, usually in the form of x/day SLA of some sort, or some specific strange feature

Calistria evangelist in a nutshell

obedience you have to perform : do bedroom naughties in exchange of money, information or some other valuable resource

base bonus you gain : +4 sacred or profane bonus to charisma checks and charisma-skills checks against anything intelligent that would be attracted to you

higher level boons, those are split in 3 different "sets" : evangelist, sentinel, exalted sets

exalted set:
at 12HD : your choice of one of: 3/day charm person, 2/day eagle splendor or 1/day suggestion
at 16HD : if you have the charm domain, your dazing touch inflict stunned instead of dazed. if you don't have the charm domain, you gain dazing touch for 3+WIS/day times
at 20HD : add CHA-to AC when wearing light or no armor

evangelist set:
at 12HD : your choice of one of: 3/day saving finale, 2/day piercing shriek or 1/day sculpt sound
at 16HD : 1/day rainbow pattern but fluffed as a swarm of shimmering wasps
at 20HD : 1/day can, with a perform check, "spell turning" one spell targeted at you as an immediate action

sentinel set:
at 12HD : your choice of one of: 3/day divine favor, 2/day align weapon(chaotic) or 1/day keen edge
at 16HD : free action add 5ft of range to your weapon for 1+HD/4 rounds per day, doesn't need to be consecutive
at 20HD : for CHA/day rounds, you  can move without provoking AoO, free aciton activation and doesn't need to be consecutive

by default, if you only take deific obediance, you will have to take the boons from the exalted set

with the followup feat Diverse obedience, you can mix and match the lesser/greater/superior from the 3 set, and you get them at 10/14/18 HD instead of listed

if you instead take one of the three PrC with deific obedience prerequisite, you get that specific boon at the PrC level listed, which usually amounts to the lesser boon at ECL 8, greater at ECL 11 and superior at ECL 14

Evangelist is notable because other than the first level you get ALL the class feature of your aligned class and yes, this includes spellcasting. Think of it as "gestalt: the class" and it would be a "close enough" description

this is a good guide on the matter : https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...5Ws/edit?pli=1 , it lacks the specific details of what each boon does probably for copyright reasons

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...uM-iNpMqQ/edit is a more recent one that expandes with obediences introduced later

----------


## Thunder999

Calistria's Deific Obedience stuff really isn't great for a Warpriest, Evangelist is just some mediocre SLAs and it's all charisma based, which is probably not a stat you have (since it's literally the least useful stat in the game for a warpriest).  

If you don't want damage then going for Trip or Intimidate stuff is probably your best bet, really comes down to whether you've got the skill points to spare or need them for something else.  

Enforcer for an intimidate build is always nice, hard to go wrong with free debuffs really and Signature Skill can even let you get Frightened/Panicked.

----------


## Nosta

@Kurald Galain

What should my first 7 level of feats and Arcana Look like on a Half Elf magus using a whip and going for Debuff build?

----------


## Kurald Galain

> @Kurald Galain
> 
> What should my first 7 level of feats and Arcana Look like on a Half Elf magus using a whip and going for Debuff build?


I'd go with Kensai archetype, and something like:
1. Weapon Finesse
1. EWP Scorpion Whip (racial bonus instead of Skill Focus)
1. Weapon Focus
3. Enforcer
3. Arcana: familiar
5. Combat Reflexes (retrain at level 11)
5. Whip Mastery
6. Arcana: lingering pain
7. Rime Spell
7. Improved Whip Mastery (via Tactical Adaptation spell)

Use spell combat with True Strike to land trip or other maneuvers. Get a Cruel weapon as soon as you can. Consider a one-level dip in Unchained Thug rogue for free weapon finesse and the ability to frighten instead of shake.

----------


## Nosta

@ Kurald Galain

So my build is looking like this so far. 

Race; Half Elf
Class level 1 Unchained Rogud (Thug) 
Class level 2-7 Magus (Kensai)

Traits 
1; Bruising intellect 
2; Whip Specialist 

Arcana & Feats 
1: Enforced 
1: Weapon Finesse via Class Feature 
2: Weapon focus via Class Feature 
3 whip Mastery 
4 Maneuver Mastery (Trip) Arcana 
5 Rime Spell
6 Serpent Lash 
7 Arcana Lingering Pain 
7 Improved Whip Mastery

----------


## Kurald Galain

> So my build is looking like this so far.


Looks good. You don't really need Serpent Lash when you have Spell Combat, so I'd skip that. I'd also wait with Maneuver Mastery until it gives a bigger bonus, say Magus level 9 or so.

----------

